# Bagged the S4 Avant. Why? Because not race car.



## 03GTI (Mar 17, 2002)

What up n00bs. This is The Godfather. Don't mind my vortex S/N, that **** is old as hell.

Anyway, just wanted to show you my 2005 S4 Avant. 

Thanks to Brian @Rotiform, Matt @AirLift, Stan @Toyo Tires, the entire crew @Accuair, the man Dereck @Schaefer Rod and Custom, Bawss.com and ONE Autosport. 

Specs: Air Lift bags and struts for B6/B7 Audi, Accuair e-Level management with eXo mounts, dual 400CC Viair compressors, remote key fobs, Toyo T1 Sport tires (best I've ever had since my Michelin PS2), Rotiform NUE 19x8.5 ET35 all around. 

Enjoy! (pics from SEMA 2011)


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

love it :heart:


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

Damn! Thing is awesome! Great job man :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## GnaR32 (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice job dude!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey Godfather!! Looooooking goooood...!

Said Hi as I walked by at SEMA. Wish I could have had time to talk. Glad to hear you love our kit!:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Looks hot! :beer:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

ohhhh sure :thumbup:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

sweet man


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

so money


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

less stickers with all red tails and i wouldn't hesitate to say perfect. on another note, you've got some kind of record going on there with a username from 2002 totaling 11 posts. :thumbup:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh my, yes! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tea_And_Crumpets (Nov 17, 2011)

That trunk setup is on a whole different level  Looks amazing :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 03GTI (Mar 17, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Godfather!! Looooooking goooood...!
> 
> Said Hi as I walked by at SEMA. Wish I could have had time to talk. Glad to hear you love our kit!:thumbup:


Hey Brian! It was nice seeing you this year again! I told you I was gonna build an AirLift ride for this year... didn't think it was gonna be the S4 though lol!



foundubbedriver said:


> less stickers with all red tails and i wouldn't hesitate to say perfect. on another note, you've got some kind of record going on there with a username from 2002 totaling 11 posts. :thumbup:


 lol that S/N is from when I was getting boners about the MKIV's lol. I ended up getting an '04 GTI a year and a half ago just to get it out of my system!



mikegilbert said:


> Oh my, yes! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank brother! Your A6 still makes me drool every time I see it! BTW I see you shot Alex's Supercharged Civic! I forget he's from WA originally. We both live in the same town and see each other at car functions.



Tea_And_Crumpets said:


> That trunk setup is on a whole different level  Looks amazing :thumbup::thumbup:


Yeah we went for a floating design. Looking at it, you can't even see the mounting points (they're painted black and blend w/ the trunk suede). So it looks like the the tank and compressors just hover the amp and subs. That's props to the man Derek Schaefer! (Yes, the Derek that is the sales manager for Accuair). 

Thanks again for the love!


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

thats a sick trunk set up


----------



## 03GTI (Mar 17, 2002)

Moar!

iPhone 4 photos taken today


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

NIce


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

That car is on a whole different level. Fantastic :beer::beer:


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

Saw you parked outside my work in Pismo on Sunday :thumbup:

I work at the Nike Outlet. You with a white CLS is think. 

Terrible iPhone pic :laugh:


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

03GTI said:


> lol that S/N is from when I was getting boners about the MKIV's lol. I ended up getting an '04 GTI a year and a half ago just to get it out of my system!


haha, right on dude.. i know the mkiv feeling, i've wanted my car ever since they were released in 99. ended picking it up new in 05 and i will never part with it. hopefully if everything goes right i can skip the audi stage and hop into a used 997. new shots look fantastic dude, great work all around sir.


----------



## 03GTI (Mar 17, 2002)

DEZL_DUB said:


> Saw you parked outside my work in Pismo on Sunday :thumbup:
> 
> I work at the Nike Outlet. You with a white CLS is think.
> 
> Terrible iPhone pic :laugh:


lol daaaammmmnnn what are the odds hahaha. Yeah the CLS was with me. I was looking for a pair of kicks but didn't find anything that suited me.

I peeped your website. You got mad skills with the camera bro! Do you know any of the local cats from centralcoasteurocars.net? I saw your West Coast Worstersee post and you named my best friend Dion in the caption of his bagged A4 on BLQ's. I wonder if we have met before. Maybe not.

I go by "The Godfather" btw, so maybe that rings a bell. 

Oh wait a minute, I just scoured your site and saw your MK4 on there.. now I remember seeing it at the outlet! I was like "damn, that thing is slammed!" 



foundubbedriver said:


> haha, right on dude.. i know the mkiv feeling, i've wanted my car ever since they were released in 99. ended picking it up new in 05 and i will never part with it. hopefully if everything goes right i can skip the audi stage and hop into a used 997. new shots look fantastic dude, great work all around sir.


I too am craving a 997.2 bad! But I gotta chill out for a bit lol, I switch whips too often!



DoctorDoctor said:


> That car is on a whole different level. Fantastic :beer::beer:


Thanks! It's on the ground level


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

no E55 no care.


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

absolutely beautiful. favourite body style...do want.


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

03GTI said:


> I peeped your website. You got mad skills with the camera bro! Do you know any of the local cats from centralcoasteurocars.net? I saw your West Coast Worstersee post and you named my best friend Dion in the caption of his bagged A4 on BLQ's. I wonder if we have met before. Maybe not.
> 
> I go by "The Godfather" btw, so maybe that rings a bell.
> 
> Oh wait a minute, I just scoured your site and saw your MK4 on there.. now I remember seeing it at the outlet! I was like "damn, that thing is slammed!"


Yeah our store never really gets anything good in :thumbdown::laugh: 
Too bad we didn't meet, I was probably up by the registers at the store, thats when I noticed the car parking hard out front. 

Thanks for the kind words, I'll have to check that club out. I met Dion at WCW from his other friend, Bryan. Bryan bought a lens off me a while ago.


----------



## 03GTI (Mar 17, 2002)

tp. said:


> no E55 no care.


Shut your pretty lips up!












DEZL_DUB said:


> Yeah our store never really gets anything good in :thumbdown::laugh:
> Too bad we didn't meet, I was probably up by the registers at the store, thats when I noticed the car parking hard out front.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words, I'll have to check that club out. I met Dion at WCW from his other friend, Bryan. Bryan bought a lens off me a while ago.


Yeah Bryan told me last night he knew you hahah. So when are we shooting the car? I saw your night shots of the Subby and holy crap they are AMAZING!


----------



## golf3racing (Nov 1, 2007)

really nice trunk set up


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

03GTI said:


> Yeah Bryan told me last night he knew you hahah. So when are we shooting the car? I saw your night shots of the Subby and holy crap they are AMAZING!


THanks! 

I'm always down for a shoot but school and work always gets in the way. We'll set something up :thumbup:


----------

